
Global heating to inflict more droughts on Africa as well as floods - neom
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2019/jun/14/africa-global-heating-more-droughts-and-flooding-threat
======
ncmncm
I wonder how long it will be before news media are able to say "Global Climate
Disruption" instead of just "warming" or "heating".

And I wonder if "warming" will develop a connotation of disaster, requiring
some other word when you don't want to alarm people.

Assuming civilization and literacy survive long enough...

